# What broad heads are you using?



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok. Let's open the can of worms....
What are you using to put your deer down? There are sooo many different brands and styles that so many hunters swear by and I am interested to hear what your opinion is!! Some factors to consider are 
1. Effectiveness 
2. Reliability
3. Price
4. Expandable vs Fixed Blade
5. Cut on contact blade or chisel tip


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i used thunderhead 125 for as long as i can remember. them some years back i had a friend give me a pack of rage... im never gonna shoot anything else. this buck was the first deer i killed with them.... easiest blood trail ive ever followed once i found it ..


http://youtu.be/8swlnc2dKus


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Rage 2 blades. I've tested with the practice tip and shot the same as with a field point. This is the main reason I like shooting the expandables. I haven't had a problem with them not opening and I've shot many deer and a few into the dirt. They also have the replacement blade and O ring packs that are available which is nice. Out of all the deer and dirt I have shot with mine, I still have my original 3 and have only had to replace O rings and 1 blade.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Slick Tricks. They are extremely tough and cut a good size hole.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

i've been shooting Wasp fixed blades for probably 20 years at least. I think 4 is the most deer I've killed with the same head before something messed it up. Great broadhead.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Same as ive used for the past 8 years in compound and crossbow, NAP Spitfire 100g's


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> I'm a big fan of Slick Tricks. They are extremely tough and cut a good size hole.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Using the 100 grain. Shot Wasps (Hammer SST) for years before them, but I think the Slick Tricks shoot better at higher speeds - at least for me.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

muzzys!the only blade to use.thier record speaks for itself.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

spitfire expandable.....100gr.....shoots great and flat....and a heck of an exit hole ....don't go much more then 25 yards ....fall over dead with in sight of the tree stand


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i agree with big red.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I just bought Grim Reaper 100g whitetail specials... 2" cutting area. I haven't used them yet but am looking forward to it. Anyone uses these? Likes / dislikes? Thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Muzzy 100 grain- 3 blade


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Have to agree with ez... Rage.....I shoot the 2 inch. Two blade and can't believe the holes these thing put in!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Bone crushing, shoulder splitting Muzzy's are what I shoot.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Muzzy's since 1996


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

RAGE IN THE CAGE! I have always loved rages since they first came out, now that they have a chisel tip, they will be the best broadhead out there, I always said the only thing missing on a rage was a chisel tip, now they made em!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

NAP Spitfire Edge and Spitfire Max- super sharp and get the job done both from my compound and my crossbow.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Muzzy MX4 100 gr.


----------



## Q2hogdog (Aug 25, 2012)

thunderhead 100


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Rage Two blade 100's. Enough said!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Rages are great as long as they function properly. I personally had a problem with the hunting head not shooting the same place as the included practice head with some that I bought (shooting a crossbow from a rest, 8 inch difference in point of impact between the two with consistency)

I shoot g5 montecs. Not much of a blood trail but every deer I shoot with them drops within sight so I guess the point is moot.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Rages are great as long as they function properly. I personally had a problem with the hunting head not shooting the same place as the included practice head with some that I bought (shooting a crossbow from a rest, 8 inch difference in point of impact between the two with consistency)
> 
> I shoot g5 montecs. Not much of a blood trail but every deer I shoot with them drops within sight so I guess the point is moot.


Using a crossbow is most likely the cause, a crossbow has much more energy than a compound, causing the actual hunting head to deploy in fligh, in turn causing the bolt not to run true. I am not a fan of crossbow but if I used one I would use a fixed blade or a expandable head design for crossbows.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> RAGE IN THE CAGE! I have always loved rages since they first came out, now that they have a chisel tip, they will be the best broadhead out there, I always said the only thing missing on a rage was a chisel tip, now they made em!


I disagree.. Any broadhead has to be checked every time it gets bumped can not be the best on the market! If a weed or branch bumps it it will come off of it's O-ring. If shot that way it flys like shi+. 

So IMO there is no way that the rage is the best out there... Do they kill quickly yes but they have there own problems. I like to still hunt I hate how they come off of there O-ring END OF STORY. They do kill. I shot a doe last year and it droped 30yd's away... I have also done theat with other Broadheads...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

wildman said:


> I disagree.. Any broadhead has to be checked every time it gets bumped can not be the best on the market! If a weed or branch bumps it it will come off of it's O-ring. If shot that way it flys like shi+.
> 
> So IMO there is no way that the rage is the best out there... Do they kill quickly yes but they have there own problems. I like to still hunt I hate how they come off of there O-ring END OF STORY. They do kill. I shot a doe last year and it droped 30yd's away... I have also done theat with other Broadheads...


I'd have to say every broadhead has it's problems. I shoot G5 montec's now and like said earlier, not the biggest wound channel, but they fly true for a fixed blade and penetrate well. I've shot spitfires out of my dad's crossbow and they performed flawlessly the first time you sent one down range. But rarely were they in any shape to be shot again. Bought muzzy's for my old, slow bear bow. I couldn't get 2 shots inside a saucer at 20yrds....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I shoot Magnus stingers exclusively. Only downfall I've found with them is i tend not to get the greatest blood trails. 

I switched away from them and tried a bunch of other heads and found nothing to fly better and have the punch to break some bones if need be. 

I switched back to them and will not be shooting anything else. 

They also have a lifetime warranty. If ya break one send it back and you get a new one in the mail simple as that

They are also on the cheap side compared to most broad heads out there 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I've shot spitfire 100gr . Grim Reaper 100gr and Rage 2 blade 100gr all good broad heads and I'm sure the other broad heads that are spoke of on here are all great I prefer expandables. I think shot placement and practice go a long way if I was going to try a new broad head I would go with the Rage 2 blade 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

+1 for G5 very easy to get shooting easy to sharpen and the cut from the tip.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

100 grain spitfire


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

wildman said:


> I disagree.. Any broadhead has to be checked every time it gets bumped can not be the best on the market! If a weed or branch bumps it it will come off of it's O-ring. If shot that way it flys like shi+.
> 
> So IMO there is no way that the rage is the best out there... Do they kill quickly yes but they have there own problems. I like to still hunt I hate how they come off of there O-ring END OF STORY. They do kill. I shot a doe last year and it droped 30yd's away... I have also done theat with other Broadheads...


You are right they are not a good broadhead for still huntin, I never still hunt.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Using a crossbow is most likely the cause, a crossbow has much more energy than a compound, causing the actual hunting head to deploy in fligh, in turn causing the bolt not to run true. I am not a fan of crossbow but if I used one I would use a fixed blade or a expandable head design for crossbows.


It was the version of the rage that is supposed to be specifically made for crossbows.......


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

1" Slick Tricks fly the same as a field point from my bow with no tuning required. I can't say the same for the Rage or the Muzzys that I've tried. The G5 Strykers and Montecs are close, but in my opinion, the Slick Tricks are sharper. I hunt in a very 'thick area so my shots are usually 20 yards or less. I have had 5/6 pass-thrus in the last three years (used G5s in 2009) and watched every deer drop from my stand.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

125 Muzzy have never failed me and have a more consistent flight path. When I first started hunting I had some mechanical broadheads that didn't work properly on two different occassions so I have never gone back to them. I'm of the opinion to elimate anything that could possibly go wrong and when mechanical's cost me a couple of deer I decided simple is better.

I do have friends who swear by mechanicals as well so to each his own.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just bought Slick Tricks for the first time. I kept hearing that they fly like field 
points and have the same point of impact.

I was not disappointed. They group MUCH better than Muzzys for me at least and share the same qualities that I like in the MUzzy heads...similar tip, easy blade replacement, quality steel, razor sharp. 

Unlike Muzzys, the blades are made in a way that make them able to be resharpened on a belt sander fairly easily, which is a plus as far as practicing with them and the long term cost of using them.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

anybody shooting any of carbon express's mechanicals? the deer i have shot with them have gone down within 50 yards and i did some shoulder shots on carcasses with good results i wondered if anybody else shot these i would never resharpen them cause they are cheap but they get it done once


----------

